
Dolphin Sonar Reflections Are Decodable? - bwooceli
http://gizmodo.com/unprecedented-image-shows-a-dolphins-echolocated-impres-1746714755
======
bwooceli
OP here. This popped up elsewhere, thought I'd share. I'm a bit annoyed though
because all this does is show that we can take sonar reflections and create an
image from them, doesn't say anything about what the dolphin is doing with it.

It would be a much more interesting experiment to look at just applying the
same imaging algorithm to non-location noises (just dolphin chatter) and see
what it looks like.

